

The iBeacon Protocol and How to Hack It - lookup
http://skylarrudolph.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-ibeacon-protocol-and-how-to-hack-it.html

======
lookup
Direct Link to Post [http://skylarrudolph.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-ibeacon-
protoc...](http://skylarrudolph.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-ibeacon-protocol-and-
how-to-hack-it.html)

------
lookup
This is a sequel to my previous GUI iBeacon Creator about how to hack the
iBeacon Protocol. Please take a look!

------
bernatfp
So, this is kind of network subnetting but for iBeacon, right?

~~~
lookup
Yes, exactly. And how to use it efficiently to maximize iBeacons per
iOS/Android Application.

